# 6ms IPS oder doch 2ms



## Knappknacks (6. April 2013)

Ich bin bei der überlegung mir einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen auf einen Monitor gestoßen, den es mit 2ms reaktion, 5ms reaktion und 6ms reaktion mit IPS gestoßen. Welcher ist beim Gaming am besten? IPS ist ja wegen dem Blickwinkel. Tritt bei den 6ms vllcht Ghosting auf?

Link


----------



## Thallassa (6. April 2013)

Die 6ms sind Bestwerte die in den Laboren der Hersteller mit eine Grau zu Grau Wechsel getestet wurden - keine normale Reaktionszeit beim Gaming - ob ein Monitor 2 ms oder 6ms angegeben hat ist ziemlich egal, beim Gaming kommst du eh auf 20 - 30 ms - da gibt's noch kein Ghosting, zumindest nicht für unsere langsamen, menschlichen Augen.
Welche Modelle hast du denn im Auge?


----------



## Knappknacks (6. April 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Die 6ms sind Bestwerte die in den Laboren der Hersteller mit eine Grau zu Grau Wechsel getestet wurden - keine normale Reaktionszeit beim Gaming - ob ein Monitor 2 ms oder 6ms angegeben hat ist ziemlich egal, beim Gaming kommst du eh auf 20 - 30 ms - da gibt's noch kein Ghosting, zumindest nicht für unsere langsamen, menschlichen Augen.
> Welche Modelle hast du denn im Auge?


 
Habe jetzt einen Amzon Link drin


----------



## Thallassa (6. April 2013)

Der Acer steht etwas wackelig auf den Beinen (Standfuß) - zum günstigeren Preis gäbe es die Dell S2340L LED, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## instagib (6. April 2013)

Herstellerangaben kann man vergessen.
Es zählt nur ein halbwegs professioneller Test mit dementsprechenden Equipment.

Neben der Reaktionszeit gibt es auch noch andere wichtige Faktoren für bewegte Bilder.
Overdrive darf nicht Übersteuern - führt dann nämlich zu Ghosting und das ist wesentlich schlimmer als eine leichte "Bewegungsunschärfe".

PRAD | Testberichte

Schlussendlich musst du mit dem Monitor  selbst zufrieden sein. Jeder hat da andere Prioritäten.
Grundsätzlich kann ich aber behaupten das die Angaben bei Prad halbwegs stimmen.
Hab dort immer wieder mal nachgeschlagen und in etwa stimmte das dann auch mit der Praxis überein.
Darunter waren auch Monitore die nicht für mich bestimmt waren - Dennoch habe ich diese aufgestellt und eingestellt.

Ps.: Serienstreuung berücksichtigen. Alle Monitore (Egal welcher Hersteller) haben eine Serienstreuung.
Insbesondere die Homogenität.


----------



## Knappknacks (6. April 2013)

Danke an euch beide. Ich habe mich jetzt für den Dell entschieden.


----------

